# LGB Track conectors, oxidation and SplitJJaw...



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi all,
Finally going outdoors, my LGB track is a variety of ages and some are oxidized. Cleaning/polishing the rails is self explanatory and manageable, what I'm wondering is what about the actual joiner attached to the track rail? I'm concerned about the "inside" of the joiners and how to clean that area, and I guess I would need to clean the side of the rails where the joiners would slide against. Would it be better to replace all the joiners? I was planning on using the SplitJaw over rail... as I write this I'm now thinking maybe remove all the joiners and use standard on rail joiners not over joiner would be best?
Additionally, what is the best method to remove and or replace the LGB joiners? They have that tab bent downwards and the tie tab preventing it from coming out?

Thanks


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

One post on a topic is all that is needed. Multiple posts with the same or similar question gets everyone confused.


Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, instead of all the input in one place, you run the risk of half the comments in one place and the other half in a different place. This really reduces the ability to contrast and evaluate the different opinions presented. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Fair enough, but there not asking exactly the same thing. I will carry it over to the other thread...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't use the over the joinery clamps. 

Cleaning the old joiners is probably best chemically although you might be able to find a small diameter wire brush at harbor freight 

Dump all the old joiners and get new clamps 

Greg


----------

